

Polls seem to be broken - kingnothing

Were they disabled, or did a bug crop up?
======
pg
Bug; fixed; sorry.

~~~
kingnothing
Interesting use of semicolons on that. :)

~~~
ph0rque
Bug, fixed; sorry?

------
brk
Well, considering that you can enter all the text for a new poll, but when you
click the Submit button you seem to end up at blank page, I'm going to vote
for "bug". Otherwise, it's a really obtuse way to _disable_ the polls.

~~~
mrtron
I was never sure how you could enter a new poll - it wasn't obvious.

~~~
brk
<http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

Provided you have at least +200 karma.

------
andreyf
Yup, broken for me, too.

